

Show HN: Totome, the new kind of runner - goodblood

Preview:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=8gHxujUcKqA<p>Iphone:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;totome&#x2F;id967838980<p>Android:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.goodblood.totome&amp;hl=en
======
ZG_C
Nice game. Difficult from the start but getting better with each game. Also,
great music. Great Job..

------
parkie
Neat game, its quite frustrating addictive. Well done.

